# Opportunities for a bass boat on Outer Banks.



## catfish621 (Sep 20, 2011)

Coming down in a week and a half and was wondering if it would be worth while to bring my boat. I no nothing about the sound side like where to launch and where to go. I fiqure there's got to be some trout and pups but I'm a little intimidated by the area. How about Manns harbor? Any help is appreciated.


----------



## BrentH (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm not familiar with obx, but you might want to give some more details on your boat...


----------



## drumrun (Dec 5, 2007)

catfish621 said:


> Coming down in a week and a half and was wondering if it would be worth while to bring my boat. I no nothing about the sound side like where to launch and where to go. I fiqure there's got to be some trout and pups but I'm a little intimidated by the area. How about Manns harbor? Any help is appreciated.


 The sound, inlets, and ocean are no ftriend to a newbie. I would by no means try this. I would either up your life insurance or be ready to pay $1.99 more a # for fresh flounder.


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

You can get mommicked in a boat like that down here. If the weather gets slatty and your boat will go cattywhampus.


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

Depends on the boat. I had a 21 ft Ranger Comanche that I drove across the sound one day in 3 ft waves. I just kept the bow up. If you are talking about a 16 ft bass Tracker that is another story. If I can sell the boat that I have now I will buy another Ranger. Best built boat that I have ever been in by a long shot.


----------



## catfish621 (Sep 20, 2011)

It's an 18 1/2 foot stratos. Handles rough water well. Mostly concerned about running aground or getting lost.


----------



## BrentH (Jul 25, 2011)

catfish621 said:


> It's an 18 1/2 foot stratos.


I wouldn't try it. Too low to the water


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

drumrun said:


> The sound, inlets, and ocean are no ftriend to a newbie. I would by no means try this. I would either up your life insurance or be ready to pay $1.99 more a # for fresh flounder.


Sorry man but that is the worst post I've seen in a while. Guy just wants to take his boat in the sound and play with some pups and trout. If the sound side isn't a place for someone to wet their feet, I don't know where is. Worst he's gonna do in the sound is run aground. Which can be avoided by going slow where there are no markers. He didn't say he wanted to shoot the inlet on an outgoing tide with stacked ne swell or anything lol.

So since the sound , inlets , and ocean are no place for " newbie" , were you just born awesome or did you have a super secret training ground to mimic real life places?


Half the boats in the sound are 18ft skiffs anyway, but wtf do I know, maybe they just all have a kickass life insurance policy


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

BrentH said:


> I wouldn't try it. Too low to the water


Yeah because skiffs and flats boats are super high off the water? Oh wait.....no they aren't,,,,


How could you know if the boat would work if you are not familiar with the sounds like you said?


----------



## BrentH (Jul 25, 2011)

Jesse Lockowitz said:


> Yeah because skiffs and flats boats are super high off the water? Oh wait.....no they aren't,,,,
> 
> 
> How could you know if the boat would work if you are not familiar with the sounds like you said?


"I" wouldn't try it. I grew up on the Chesapeake bay, so I'm not a moron. I personally wouldn't trailer my boat all the way down here and waste the gas and hope for a really calm day.


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

take your boat if you want to... you got a boat like that, this aint your first rodeo... take it easy when outta the markers and catch'em up...


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

The Pamlico sound in a bad storm. Seen it tear up those tough (though smaller) old fiberglass River Ox boats we use to crab in,Boston Whalers ,to 38' shrimp boats. Stump sound in a bad blow, not too much of a problem. Having your motor stop because of bad gas and trash in the line (stirred up in rough water),having no radio, and a lunch hook without enough chain and line for good "scope"will surely put one at a disadvantage. Lots of people go out in fair weather...coming back in a storm is no fun. Watch those "Line storms" this time of year. You'll probably do alright.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

I'm glad I am reading all this great info, Because I almost took my boat in the sound today. But after reading this, my 20fter is no match for the brutal speck and pup waters in the sound. Now I gotta get another job so I can get a 32 regulator and throw a popping cork safely lol


----------



## drumrun (Dec 5, 2007)

Jesse Lockowitz said:


> Sorry man but that is the worst post I've seen in a while. Guy just wants to take his boat in the sound and play with some pups and trout. If the sound side isn't a place for someone to wet their feet, I don't know where is. Worst he's gonna do in the sound is run aground. Which can be avoided by going slow where there are no markers. He didn't say he wanted to shoot the inlet on an outgoing tide with stacked ne swell or anything lol.
> 
> So since the sound , inlets , and ocean are no place for " newbie" , were you just born awesome or did you have a super secret training ground to mimic real life places?
> 
> ...


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

drumrun said:


> Jesse Lockowitz said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry man but that is the worst post I've seen in a while. Guy just wants to take his boat in the sound and play with some pups and trout. If the sound side isn't a place for someone to wet their feet, I don't know where is. Worst he's gonna do in the sound is run aground. Which can be avoided by going slow where there are no markers. He didn't say he wanted to shoot the inlet on an outgoing tide with stacked ne swell or anything lol.
> ...


----------



## drumrun (Dec 5, 2007)

Jesse Lockowitz said:


> Sorry man but that is the worst post I've seen in a while. Guy just wants to take his boat in the sound and play with some pups and trout. If the sound side isn't a place for someone to wet their feet, I don't know where is. Worst he's gonna do in the sound is run aground. Which can be avoided by going slow where there are no markers. He didn't say he wanted to shoot the inlet on an outgoing tide with stacked ne swell or anything lol.
> 
> So since the sound , inlets , and ocean are no place for " newbie" , were you just born awesome or did you have a super secret training ground to mimic real life places?
> 
> ...


I guess ya have never seen or probably heard of areas like Avon reef. An area in the sound, given a decent sw,w,or nw breeze ya can 4-6 swells, during a blow it looks like the point. No place for a bass boat. But ya wouldnt know that as a newbie in the area. Just one of many such points. Maybe the unmarked tire reef behind Frisco might casue a problem for a bass boat, IDK.
as stated;
I have never been to Hatteras, nor fished the sound or ocean via boat or kayak or caught a fish in my life. 
Sorry for the worst post in awhile

UPDATE, Jess not trying to scare anyone. To be honest the sound scares me as much if not more then the ocean. In the ocean ya expect the worst. In the sound ya feel safe until the stuff hits the fan, then its too late


----------



## BrentH (Jul 25, 2011)

drumrun said:


> An area in the sound, given a decent sw,w,or nw breeze ya can 4-6 swells, during a blow it looks like the point. No place for a bass boat. But ya wouldnt know that as a newbie in the area.


This was my thought, I guess I should have explained my thoughts a little better. I know from being out in the Chesapeake Bay between the Patapsco River mouth and the Key Bridge in Md, it could go from really calm to waves splashing over the sides in a bass boat. Not to mention the huge wake from larger boats didn't help either.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

drumrun said:


> I guess ya have never seen or probably heard of areas like Avon reef. An area in the sound, given a decent sw,w,or nw breeze ya can 4-6 swells, during a blow it looks like the point. No place for a bass boat. But ya wouldnt know that as a newbie in the area. Just one of many such points. Maybe the unmarked tire reef behind Frisco might casue a problem for a bass boat, IDK.
> as stated;
> I have never been to Hatteras, nor fished the sound or ocean via boat or kayak or caught a fish in my life.
> Sorry for the worst post in awhile
> ...



Pamlico on a nw is enough to make my arse clinch. 32 albermarle getting our taints kicked. And it's the only place I've put my life jacket on in my kayak where I thought I truly needed it. That being said, far from ideal weather lol


Dunno what bug I had up my ass this a.m., but I apologize for the remarks,


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

Jesse Lockowitz said:


> Now I gotta get another job so I can get a 32 regulator and throw a popping cork safely lol


that one was funny though.....


----------



## obxrules (Sep 26, 2009)

The sound can be a very rough place. With that said bring your boat stop in to some of the local tackle shops and ask where to launch what they have been catching etc. Pick your days monitor the weather above all have fun and catch some fish.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

NTKG said:


> that one was funny though.....


I need a new accountant Neil, wait never mind, I'm Jewish. Been running books since I could walk


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

Find a protected launch where you can safely put in and pull your boat out in conditions when it is blowing up a gale.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Check the weather reports,be prepared to push off a few bars yer gonna run aground on,put the sumbeetch in the water and go catchya some pups and specks....


----------



## mots reel deal (Aug 11, 2011)

this has to be the funniest responses i have ever seen.


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

Jesse Lockowitz said:


> drumrun said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry I came off like a a-hole. I just didn't want to see the guy be scared into not exploring some of the coolest water avail.
> ...


----------

